# New enclosure need new heating



## marcus0002 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi.

My tv corner unit has been put on delay as i found this thing ready made for $200.










Only issue is the built in heat lamps are bung and due to be checked by a sparkie in 2004.





















So I'm thinking, rather than pay a sparkie a $100 call out fee to check the wires and replace the broken lamp, just a buy a heat panel or make one from heat cord and a tile and drill a hole in the side and hook it to a thermostat.

What do you guys think?
Internal dimensions (not including hides underneath) are 1300mm at the widest by 1540mm tall. How many watts heat panel matt or cord would I need?


----------



## Riffherper (Nov 30, 2013)

Have a look at the Proherp heat panels mate. That's all I'll be using from now on, couldn't be happier with them.


----------



## Riffherper (Nov 30, 2013)

Send the dimensions to the guys at proherp and they can point you in the right direction.


----------



## marcus0002 (Nov 30, 2013)

Cheers mate


----------



## marcus0002 (Dec 1, 2013)

Another idea I had was wrap heat cord around the big hide in the middle, its a plastic bucket with wood edging. Unsure about how practical that would be but.


----------



## Riffherper (Dec 1, 2013)

There's more than one way to heat a cage. The method you described however may not be practical. In the current design you are probably best sticking to a roof mounted heat source be it globe, CHE or heat panel.


----------



## marcus0002 (Dec 1, 2013)

The other idea I was thinking as a temporary measure would be to take the heat matt and tile setup from their old enclosure and put it on the floor or in the bottom of the big pit in the bottom right. What you reckon?

I'm still waiting for a reply back from proherp, hopefully will hear from them tomorrow.

How do the heat panels compare to herp shop habistat reptile radiators? Or are they the same thing?

Just looking at the remaining globe in there, after seeing the state of the wiring on the other one I'm not really game to turn it on to see if it works. You hear stories of reptile owners houses burning down and I'm not really keen to be one of them.


----------



## Riffherper (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeh mate don't blame you at all especially due to the state of the other light. I haven't personally used habistat panels however I am assuming they are similar. I compared both. I went with proherp due to the warranty, safe to touch heat source and great customer service. In the mean time if you are guna have something in there the heat mat and tile method you described will do the job.


----------



## marcus0002 (Dec 13, 2013)

I ended up sticking with the original setup. Got a sparkie in to check and replace the wiring. I've got a cage on order for the fluro tube, I've taken the tube out in the meantime.
One thing I have noticed is the thermostat is not a dimmer, its an on off one which won;t be good for the longevity of the globes. And its annoying having them flick on and off all day and night so I'm going to put them on a timer. 










However the my two bredlis are loving it. They were getting too big for their old 4' melamine enclosure.


----------



## caliherp (Dec 13, 2013)

Sense your going to use fluorescents for visual light, why don't you swap out the globes for ceramic heat emitters. They are a bit pricy at first, but they will save you a whole hell of a lot of money on replacement bulbs. Especially using a on/off thermostat.


----------



## marcus0002 (Dec 13, 2013)

Yea I been thinking about that. I still have 4 spare globes to go through first but. The new light fittings are ceramic so should be able CHE's without melting.


----------

